# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  cong tac vien

## quanvo98

* Công ty Cổ phần Sản xuất - Thương mại Gia Đức* là doanh nghiệp lâu năm trong ngành sản xuất và thi công cửa nhựa uPVC lõi thép gia cường. Là đối tác thân thiết bền vững của nhiều doanh nghiệp như Công ty Cổ phần Phát triển Nhà Thủ Đức - Thuduc House, Tổng công ty Phong Phú, Công ty Cổ phần Bất động sản Dệt may Việt Nam - Vinatexland...

Chúng tôi hân hoan chào đón những Ứng viên đến với Skywindows bằng tài năng, trí tuệ, phẩm chất đạo đức và lòng say mê công việc. Đến với Skywindows, các bạn được khuyến khích phát huy hết khả năng sáng tạo, nuôi dưỡng tài năng; được làm việc trong môi trường chuyên nghiệp, năng động và cởi mở; các bạn sẽ được trao cơ hội và thử thách để khẳng định bản thân bằng chính tài năng của mình!
*THÔNG TIN TUYẾN DỤNG*Công ty Cổ phần Sản xuất Thương mại Gia Đức thông báo tuyển dụng *Cộng tác viên*:

*1. Số lượng tuyển: 10*

*2. Mô tả công việc:*

- Thu thập, tìm kiếm thông tin các công trình (biệt thự, nhà phố, công trình,...)

*3. Quyền lợi được hưởng:*

- 900.000vnđ cho 30 thông tin/1 cộng tác viên /1 tuần (thông tin xác thực, rõ ràng, có form điền thông tin). Công ty sẽ kiểm tra lại thông tin.
- Khu vực tìm kiếm, thu thập: các quận tại TPHCM.

*4. Hồ sơ dự tuyển:*

- CMND (bản photo).

*5. Hình thức nộp hồ sơ*: Trực tiếp hoặc qua email.

*THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ*:

Người liên hệ: Phòng Nhân sự (Ms. Phương)
Địa chỉ liên hệ: 638 Xa lộ Hà Nội, P. Phước Long B, Quận 9, TP.HCM 
Email liên hệ: info@skywindows.com.vn            website: www.giaduc.com.vn

Điện thoại liên hệ: 083.7361878

----------

